# CHIPEWA



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

The gate was locked this morning whats up


----------



## bobcat71 (Jun 21, 2014)

Closed due to flooding. Check Medina County Parks web site under news.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

My son Riley talked to someone yesterday and said they were going to open it today but water still must be high...


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

I read that they will not reopen it until they test for e-coli.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

That’s what the officer told me also. Not open until tested and that dept does not work weekends.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Son drove by the Krabil Shelter the other day...said it looked like the water was up to the picnic table down there on the west shoreline...he didn't walk all the down to confirm...also said the water level at the outlet was way up.


----------

